# Remington 17HMR case rupture.. pics



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

anyone ever have this happen before? With any name on the case?
Adam :sniper:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I've had that happen with shotgun brass by that particular company.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

we had problems with CCI. CCI said it was the gun, H&R said it was the shells. Go figure. The strange part, CCI kept the returned shells (3/4 box) and sent out 3 replacements.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

yup rem has so QC issues, ive heard a couple guys have that happen with those 17 shells


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

split necks occur surprisingly frequently in these hot little .17's. I've had SN's in everything from remington to cci to a lone incident with an eley round.

write down the lot number and try to avoid buying that same lot next time.

not too much to be concerned with IMO especially in my case, where I'm plinking with a $130 NEF mach2.


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Im not to worried about the gun as it is the bull barrel. Im sure it can stand up to more pressure than the little HMR can dish out. These shells were bought a while ago(a year) Would the lot be sold out aready?


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

more than likely that lot has ran over, but just write the number down put it in your wallet and next time you buy any ammo double check it.

It's not the actually barrel that is an issue but you can (possibly) damage the chamber by extracting the spilt brass and gouging or scratching the chamber. Last time I checked brass is still softer (RWH) than steel, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I've had a 22 LR made by blazer seperate at the head. It scared the daylights out of me and powder burnt my hand. I have never used Blazer since


----------



## singlesix (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen even the Remington centerfire brass split. I think it's a lot softer material than the rest. I use Winchester brass and haven't had any problems. I know there's better brass than Win but it's a good case for the money.


----------

